# 2008 citroen berlingo 1.6 hdi lx 600



## midland muck (4 May 2010)

Hi all, 

We need to get a second car as I have just got a new job which involves about 1000km of commuting per week. We already have a family car which the wife uses for work, therefore I am looking for a cheap and reliable vehicle for myself.

I am considering a 2008 CITROEN BERLINGO 1.6 HDI LX 600 diesel van bought in from the North. I think the VRT on this will be €50, but I am having difficulty finding out what the motor tax will be as I am not sure of C02 emmissions? I am hoping that this van will be economical to run and have low tax! Also as this is classed as a commercial vehicle it will not be tested with NCT but there will be DOE test required yearly? 

Will there be any possible complications arising from the van being classed as commercial even though it will only be used in a private capacity with regards to road tax and insurance? I would have though that insurance would be lower based on a the van only have seating for one passenger.

I would appreciate it if people could review this and provide comments or clarifications, thanks in advance.


----------



## Bigmc (7 May 2010)

Have a similar van 07 1.6 hdi, brought in from england. €50 vrt, yes has to be tested every year as does any commercial,tax is aronud the €250 mark & is very economical when driven correctly! Insurance will not be to expensive as long as you have clean licence & some no claims bonus. My van is only used for private use & have had no problems taxing or insureing same. hope this of help


----------



## midland muck (10 May 2010)

Thanks for the info Bigmc,

Is your van insured for commercial or private use? I presume it would be more expensive for commercial use.


----------



## Bigmc (11 May 2010)

Its insured for private use only as i said around the €250 mark. Id assume it would be dearer to insure for commercial use but never had to price it. One phone call to insurance company you wount be long finding out!!!


----------



## Frank (11 May 2010)

I drove one recently a loaner from the mechanic.

Didn't feel as solid as my transit connect.

Pedals felt very close together although I am size 10 in boots.

I don't think I would like to do 1000 a week in this.

Depeneding on the size of van you need. what about a car based one.

Golf focus astra etc. should be more comfy as they are properly car based.


----------



## Fanny (6 Sep 2010)

Hi, 
how about this one? http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/govt-imposing-900-tax-hike-on-work-vehicles-470512.html
Just got a small Berlingo van for some freelance work, it's very practical around Connemara, but we haven't got a VAT no, what is the best way to go ahead. It has been insured as commercial earlier this year, but road tax is up... We cannot afford car and van, wouldn't make sense. If insurance for private use is just 250 EUR that's around the same, but how about road tax? I checked my insurance cert which allows the use for social, domestic and pleasure purpose as well as for the insured business. I checked out the engine capacity and the equivalent for motor insurance (car) would be 357 EUR as compared to 288 EUR which isn't a huge difference really. Would there be a problem with DOE when I have car motor tax? Or if I use it for work purposes? Am I missing something?


----------

